# Studio Fix Fluid vs. Select SPF?



## me_me (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi...

Currently I'm using Select SPF, and I love the coverage but in photo's it really doesn't flatter my skin (I heard because it's got SPF in it).

I just want to know for those of you who use Studio Fix Fluid - what is it like? If anyone has anything to say about Select SPF...then that is welcome as well.

Also, if I am an NC30 in Select SPF...will I be an NC30 in Studio Fix Fluid? Sorry for all these questions! 

Thank you ladies.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 22, 2007)

I love Studio Fix Fluid for everyday wear because it makes my skin looks flawless. For pictures, I've read reviews that Studio Tech gives your skin a smooth look. Studio Fix Fluid, for some people's skin, doesn't look as great in pictures also because it has SPF in it. 

I used to use NC30 in Select SPF and the makeup artist matched me up and switched me over to NC30 in Studio Fix. If you're unsure, go get matched up again by a makeup artist at the MAC counter.

HTH!


----------



## amoona (Mar 22, 2007)

I use Select SPF and yes I do look a lil pale in pictures because of the way the SPF reflects the light or whatever. But I like it better then SFF because everyone I've seen using SFF usually looks orange haha. I've heard that complaint from people a lot. When my Select SPF is done I'm going to try some Studio Tech.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 22, 2007)

I love SFF...Like exquisiteimages said, it gives me a flawless and healthy look. i love the finish


----------



## boudoir (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a total makeup noob and I got SFF. It's so easy to apply there's noway you can end up looking bad, and the finish is flawless, not too matte, not dewey... Perfect!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, SFF's got spf in it too, so I don't know how much more it'll help you in the photo department.  Do you use a (coloured, i.e. not invisible white) finishing powder?  I'm just guessing that it might help absorb some of the light. =P


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

I love SFF, it makes the skin look flawless and it has a matte coverage and it evens out the skin tone


----------



## nzchick (Oct 18, 2008)

I used Select for a while, I brought accidentally online, was meant to buy studio fix fluid. Anyways I eventually purchased studio fix and what a difference! Much better coverage. I find select was a lot thinner so had to layer it up and use more. Studio fix gives such a good coverage. I did find it is slightly darker, not noticeable though.


----------



## anshu7 (Oct 18, 2008)

studio fix fluid is a gud fdtn but it also has spf so it will not be a very good choice for photography. u shud give mufe foundations a try.they were made with photography in mind.hope tht helps!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

I am NC 30 in Select SPF 15 and in Studio Fix Fluid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use S SPF 15 if I want a lighter coverage and Studio Fix Fluid for a more covered look.
Both are great!


----------

